# Struggling to Promote my Business



## Sarah Cain9 Dog Grooming (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi am after some advice regarding business promotion.

I offer various Pet services such as, Dog Walking, Dog Grooming, Pet Boarding and Dog Photography. 

I had leaflets and business cards made and have spent a few hours walking around my area posting them but to no avail. I also have a Facebook page. 

If anybody can provide some advice/tips that would be great. I am situated in Liverpool.

Thank you, Sarah


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Advertise in local press, local facebook pages and local shops, Get yourself on a few business listing sites


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

My website brings in most of my work, followed by my signwritten van.


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Maybe a little late here - but when I was doing my grooming and walking and such I got most of my buissiness from putting my bussiness cards on the desks at local shops - ad in the local paper - yell.com - and through word of mouth.
Although it did take a while to pick up.


----------



## skyefrog (Aug 27, 2016)

Deleted


----------

